# March 26 March Photos



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's some of mine:



























More pics here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulholmes/sets/72157626234109559/with/5561977235/


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Some good ones, Paulo. The one of the horse is


----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Some good ones, Paulo. The one of the horse is


 
Yeah, I liked that one too. Hopefully the hosses will go back home in their trucks, untroubled.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Yeah, I liked that one too. Hopefully the hosses will go back home in their trucks, untroubled.



Yes. That's not something seen today. Maybe the "elements" they might have used horse tactics on never got put in a position to give dibble time enough to get the ponies out.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 26, 2011)

That pic of the guy giving  a woman a hand up on the plinth is amazing.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just uploaded some from UK Uncut at BHS on Oxford Street

This one is my favourite;






she holds a penny and a baby !


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Dhimmi (Mar 27, 2011)

Good and evocative photographs, thanks for posting them and I hope you didn't suffer any problems during your protest.





*
Free The Stable One!

All This Chanting is Making Me Horse.

The Only Good Bank is at Badminton Horse Trials

Don't Saddle Us With Bankers Debt*

etc,


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 27, 2011)

Some of mine http://www.webbpix.com and http://www.flickr.com/photos/webbpix/sets/72157626235098763/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 27, 2011)

What a day! Time for bed!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157626360394428/


----------



## nosos (Mar 27, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> More pics here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulholmes/sets/72157626234109559/with/5561977235/


That one is fucking superb mate


----------



## Shevek (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh well I suppose it makes a change from shopping


----------



## shaman75 (Mar 27, 2011)

more at: http://entoptika.co.uk/2011/03/27/26march/


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2011)

Ace pics!


----------



## Shevek (Mar 27, 2011)

someone please remind me, what is the alternative?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2011)

Shevek said:


> someone please remind me, what is the alternative?






			
				March For The Alternative said:
			
		

> That is why it is the March for the Alternative – an alternative in which rich individuals and big companies have to pay all their tax, that the banks pay a Robin Hood tax and one in which we strain every sinew to create jobs and boost the sustainable economic growth that will generate the prosperity which is the only long term way to close the deficit and reduce the nation’s debt.



And just in case you're still of the opinion that it's just about vague movements of money, here's a thread about how these cuts are affecting, and will increasingly affect people's lives:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/337419-How-Are-The-Cuts-Affecting-You?highlight=cuts+affecting


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 27, 2011)

Shevek said:


> someone please remind me, what is the alternative?


 
Well, clearly your 'radical' Lib Dems, Shev.



Oh wait, they're part of the problem, not the solution.


----------



## Random (Mar 27, 2011)

Shevek said:


> someone please remind me, what is the alternative?


 
One lamp pole, one Lib Dem. There.


----------



## killer b (Mar 27, 2011)

that means we only need 17 lamp poles then?


----------



## Random (Mar 27, 2011)

killer b said:


> that means we only need 17 lamp poles then?


 
There's councillors as well remember.


----------



## killer b (Mar 27, 2011)

23 then (if we leave it till may)


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 27, 2011)

good stuff paolo  the regime change one is my fave.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 27, 2011)

Some from me, how come i can't get Flickr to put images on bulletin Boards? It's annoying. : (

http://www.flickr.com/photos/niallist/sets/72157626361014164/


----------



## shaman75 (Mar 27, 2011)

spitfire said:


> Some from me, how come i can't get Flickr to put images on bulletin Boards? It's annoying. : (
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/niallist/sets/72157626361014164/


 
Click the thumbnail you want, then right click on the image and select the size you want (ie medium) and you'll be able to right click the image that comes up and select 'copy image location'.

Paste that in  tages here and...

[img]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5223/5562830735_a3c2d25170_z.jpg


----------



## spitfire (Mar 27, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks mate.




DSC_0298 by niallist, on Flickr


----------



## shaman75 (Mar 27, 2011)

Shevek said:


> someone please remind me, what is the alternative?


 
Increase tax revenue by creating jobs and clamping down on tax evasion.


----------



## shaman75 (Mar 27, 2011)

spitfire said:


> Brilliant, thanks mate.



no worries.  nice pics btw.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is one of mine:-






I pasted a link to a slideshow of the official march on the other thread.


----------



## Zabo (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank You for the great photos paolo and for heading them up in their own thread. Saves an awful lot of time searching.

Cheers.

I love the dwarf copper one.


----------



## newbie (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 27, 2011)

In the pub with:


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## killer b (Mar 27, 2011)

not one of mine. but lol.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 27, 2011)

'Jabba The Cut'. Nice one.


----------



## shaman75 (Mar 27, 2011)

a set someone took of the aftermath

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chimpasaurus/sets/72157626241577749/with/5564404079/


----------



## audiotech (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## shaman75 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## tar1984 (Mar 28, 2011)

Great pics thx for posting.


----------



## shaman75 (Mar 28, 2011)

sound is awful, but this seems to be when Topshop got hit


----------



## shaman75 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## shaman75 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2011)

Random said:


> One lamp pole, one Lib Dem. There.


 
This...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 28, 2011)

audiotech said:


> 'Jabba The Cut'. Nice one.


 
It is, who is that fat capitalist bastard? Does anyone have evidence of him eating the unemployed?


----------



## killer b (Mar 28, 2011)

eric 'cunt' pickles.


----------



## shaman75 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## shaman75 (Mar 28, 2011)

A video a friend took on the day:


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2011)

More photos here:











http://www.urban75.org/blog/march-for-the-alternative-london-demo-220-photos/


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 28, 2011)

police trying to escape being kettled


----------



## sim667 (Mar 28, 2011)

These are just the ones off my phone. I need to download my camera tonight


----------



## audiotech (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## shaman75 (Mar 28, 2011)

^ nice technique that


----------



## sim667 (Mar 28, 2011)

audiotech said:


>




thats cool, me like


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2011)

great pics all
thanks


----------



## shaman75 (Mar 28, 2011)

Right.  Here's my video effort.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 28, 2011)

Heres my set, I did just follow the march


----------



## audiotech (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## shaman75 (Mar 29, 2011)

part 2 - featuring the unmasking of Charlie Veitch...


----------



## shaman75 (Mar 29, 2011)

Police told Uk Uncut protesters they were being let go.  And then arrested them outside...


----------



## teccuk (Mar 29, 2011)

Good day. 

Frustrating. The 'black block' was too small and too violent. They tried to trash the Victorinox store. Who gives a shit about Victorninox... Need something in-between walking around London, and trashing stuff without explaining why.

My photos are rubbish.


----------



## xes (Mar 29, 2011)

they nicked the legal observer aswell


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## shando (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you shaman75 for posting my vid, here's some shots I took too http://www.flickr.com/photos/shando_/sets/72157626236806933/


----------



## pauld (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally got my photos online:
















rest here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/8655017@N04/sets/72157626400129374/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 31, 2011)

Fantastic vid! Sums up the day!

War on Kleptocracy -


----------



## shaman75 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fantastic vid! Sums up the day!
> 
> War on Kleptocracy -




that is very good!


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 1, 2011)

well that's the most arty riot porn I've ever seen!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 1, 2011)

It is a good vid. Great tune too. But it doesn't really paint anyone in a good light.


----------



## past caring (Apr 1, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> But it doesn't really paint anyone in a good light.


 
There's one of our regulars doesn't come out of it looking too bad.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 1, 2011)

Great effort from all!


----------



## wreckhead (Apr 1, 2011)

my fav out of my shots:


----------



## sim667 (Apr 1, 2011)

pauld said:


>


 
Potentially my favourite protest image evah!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## pauld (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fantastic vid! Sums up the day!
> 
> War on Kleptocracy -




That so does not sum up the day. For you and the Daily Mail it may do.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cuts-protest-200-arrested-500k-march-cut.html

Ask 499,700 other people on the march and you may get a different answer. 

Artfully filmed riot porn, but riot porn all the same. 

Working class Londoners clearing up the mess in the morning no doubt...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 1, 2011)

It sums up the day for me, & thousands of other working class folk. Now fuck off.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fantastic vid! Sums up the day!
> 
> War on Kleptocracy -




dodgy voiceover


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 1, 2011)

In what way? Maybe needed some inter natty blood clot jungle techno instead?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 1, 2011)

all that stuff about interest and fiat currency, straight out of right wing conspiraland


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 1, 2011)

That's your project sorted then (or anyone else), put a sound track to that vid 

Let's be avin it!


----------



## audiotech (Apr 1, 2011)

> We got drunk, trashed the Ritz & then walked down Piccadilly to loot a few items from Fortnums.”
> 
> Boris Johnson, Bullingdon Club, 1986.



http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2011/03/29/tory-mayor-of-london-boris-johnson-smashed-up-the-ritz/


----------



## queuepolitely (Apr 2, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> all that stuff about interest and fiat currency, straight out of right wing conspiraland



What's conspiratorial about it?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2011)

queuepolitely said:


> What's conspiratorial about it?


 
Nothing. It's bob on.

Ignore Blagsta - he's the U75 grump master


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2011)

queuepolitely said:


> What's conspiratorial about it?


 
It's inaccurate and implies that usury is the problem, rather than class. It is also an argument usually used by 9/11 "truthers" and other right wing loons.


----------



## queuepolitely (Apr 2, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> It's inaccurate and implies that usury is the problem, rather than class. It is also an argument usually used by 9/11 "truthers" and other right wing loons.


 
That is a point of view not an conspiracy and your entitled to yours, I believe interest is the problem in combination with the way money is created. Usury is a problem when a Bank creates money for almost no cost then charges me 26% to borrow it and pays me nothing to save it. If was wealthy the bank would pay me a large rate of return for my savings and offer loans at low interest. They create the structures around them to ensure the best access to a resource that is scarce, money and therefore in effect create a class system, those that have those that don't. I can't do anything about the fact that a lot of other people take this view and wrap it into other conspiracy theories of which what I'm discuss is no theory it is fact.   

Mervyn King, the governor of the Bank of England, declared that "of all the many ways of organising banking, the worst is the one we have today". There are simple alternatives to the existing problems, that is why I marched.

Oh and they made my GF redundant...she worked for Connexions so I started the day walking with Unison.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2011)

yes, Mervyn King, that well known socialist.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2011)

Do you understand what I mean by "class" btw?


----------



## queuepolitely (Apr 2, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Do you understand what I mean by "class" btw?


 
Taking the thread of track. BTW for a different sound track I wanted to put Journeyman VS Barrcode "Wikked Babylon" Def Inc Remix over the top...got mogwai instead.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2011)

A discussion about economics is taking the thread off track? Really?


----------



## discokermit (Apr 2, 2011)

i don't like the film. the colours and slow motion give it an artificially hyped feel. it's like one of those adverts that you can never remember what they are for. the young woman who did that one where she talks into camera and shows clips from trafalgar in the evening is loads better, showing the anger, confusion and fear in a much more believable and sympathetic way.

saying that, the feller who gets the shield in the face and then gets his face straight back into the copper is brilliant.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 2, 2011)

Sort of a a March 26th photo.  I managed to snaffle one of the mutate britain bits of free art on Thursday.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## ethel (Apr 3, 2011)

www.flickr.com/photos/sarahluv


----------



## audiotech (Apr 3, 2011)

March 26th: Whole Protest in 20min.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 4, 2011)

ethel said:


> www.flickr.com/photos/sarahluv


 
I was wondering who sarahluv on my flickr friends was the other day


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Apr 4, 2011)

.


----------



## queuepolitely (Apr 4, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i don't like the film. the colours and slow motion give it an artificially hyped feel. it's like one of those adverts that you can never remember what they are for. the young woman who did that one where she talks into camera and shows clips from trafalgar in the evening is loads better, showing the anger, confusion and fear in a much more believable and sympathetic way.
> 
> saying that, the feller who gets the shield in the face and then gets his face straight back into the copper is brilliant.



Yes, I Liked her video also and good on her. Not everyone is going to like our films, were film makers and we have a different agenda to the young lady. We wont appeal to everyone, an interesting visual treat with a bit of Polemics thrown in. By the way I didn't post the film myself on here.



Blagsta said:


> A discussion about economics is taking the thread off track? Really?



I thought it was for Photos of the day....PM me a decent economics thread and I'll get my hands dirty. As I mentioned above we make films does not mean I go to the pub and agree with everything I make.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 14, 2011)

A surprisingly balanced report. 'What is an anarchist?'


----------



## shaman75 (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing ^


----------

